# I write for free.



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 18, 2019)

Hey guys I am extremely new to the community and I take story requests for free (OwO). Check out my userpage on FurAffinity.net to learn more about what I could come up for you. (ShyShadowCat55) Thank you for reading this.


----------



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 18, 2019)

Don't be afraid to text I'm on everyday. OwO


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jun 18, 2019)

hello. Could you link me your fa profile please?


----------



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes. OwO. One moment please.


----------



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 18, 2019)

Everything should be updated. Ow<.


----------



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 18, 2019)

Userpage of ShyShadowCat55 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 18, 2019)

There we go! OwO I shall be away for a little bit but I shall be returning a little later this evening.>w<


----------



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 18, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> There's no info on your fur affinity


It has been updated. OwO


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jun 18, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> could I see some examples of your writing?


*cleans the rust off teh raccoon* >w>


----------



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 18, 2019)

Here is one of my core projects I am working on as a sample it isn’t completed but it’s a plot. OwO

     It is the official beginning of all the Titan Universe’s history, when Kruxos had began to overcome the combative competition on his planet Domicara. This timing is essential to the Titans due to Kruxos’ godlike strength he gradually obtained while fighting many foes of similar strength on Domicara. Having communicated with the absurdly strong mortal, the Titans believe that he will bring peace to the Overworld once he:



Assembles all the pieces of The Celestial Equation.
Enters the Overworld.
Defeats the Celestials.
 

Thus the Titans tasked him with the goal.


Kruxos Begins His Mission

     In order for Kruxos to assemble all the pieces of the Celestial Equation, he must travel to two other Titan worlds to obtain the Armor of Creation and the Gauntlets of Creation. These two Titan worlds are Aldon and Valkaya. He first launched a planetary blockade against Valkaya. (At this time the Apex Interbreed situation had been resolved for about three years) Kruxos refused to launch an invasion against Valkaya rather preferring to defeat a worthy defender of the piece of Creation saving the important lives of many other sentient beings. Which ended up being a personal test for Kruxos as his opponent (unknown to Kruxos) was Chronius, a mysterious being who appeared on Valkaya, who on the outside to the Valkayans was just a local hero. Chronius was the leader of the Titans undercover. This is where Kruxos suffered his first lost due to critical injury and the realization that he had to live in order to accomplish his given task. The battle though was glorious and Kruxos actually critically injured Chronius almost to the point of Chronius just surrendering just for the sake of staying healthy for the war in the Overworld between the Celestials and the Titans.


----------



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 18, 2019)

ShyShadowCat55 said:


> Here is one of my core projects I am working on as a sample it isn’t completed but it’s a plot. OwO
> 
> It is the official beginning of all the Titan Universe’s history, when Kruxos had began to overcome the combative competition on his planet Domicara. This timing is essential to the Titans due to Kruxos’ godlike strength he gradually obtained while fighting many foes of similar strength on Domicara. Having communicated with the absurdly strong mortal, the Titans believe that he will bring peace to the Overworld once he:
> 
> ...


Again this is a sample this project is currently in the works and may be done By January of next year.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 18, 2019)

OwO


----------



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 18, 2019)

Hai!OwO


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2019)

Hello


----------



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 19, 2019)

Hai


----------



## Breech_Loader (Aug 17, 2019)

I have some bad news for you, my friend. I also write for free, I have a near-complete story and I still have to pay a guy as we collaborate on a comic together. He does art, I'm on story, dialogue and overseeing things. If you want to keep somebody long-term - and by extension be able to maintain the same style of art - you're gonna have to pay. On the plus side, the market is frikkin' saturated right now and you may get discounts for a long-term contract.


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Aug 26, 2019)

Are you willing to do some proofreading, becuase I am looking for people willing to proofread.

I am currently working on a furry Sci Fi setting infinite cosmos. eventually once i get the verse developed enough ill Invite other writers to write independent stories in the setting, but that's months away at least.


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 26, 2019)

Hey! Welcome! I wish you the best of luck. Writing is hard and it's so easy to second guess yerself. You do you and never look down on yourself too much!


----------



## Breech_Loader (Aug 27, 2019)

Oh, I love proof-reading. It's actually fun.

My artist and I have a curious thing. See, Spanish is his first language, so when he puts in dialogue, not only is it often wrong, but sometimes it is not suitable for being in a comic - in a comic you want less dialogue. And sometimes, despite everything being accurate you don't want somebody to be thinking something like "I recognise those white gloves" - you'll want to say "I know those gloves." Don't wanna cover up the picture.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 27, 2019)

I have a couple story ideas!

Should I PM you here, or on FA?


----------



## Boopie Woopie (Aug 27, 2019)

Okokkkk


----------

